# Threaded Inserts



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a few of the kind that screw in. Is there an easy way to install these?

Thanks

KR


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> I have a few of the kind that screw in. Is there an easy way to install these?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> KR


Hi Kelly - I try to get the kind that install with a hex key. The ones for a straight screwdriver are the pits:bad:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Install tools, one shop made and one that you can buy (Rockler)
This one is 1/4-20 but you can buy or make them in the any size you want a Allen cap screws works very well for the shop made one..

thread size 6-32 to 3/8-16 

Note :::I do use a 7/16-14 Bottom tap if the wood is one of the hard types.
it's not the right size (but almost) but it's taps it out so the brass insert can cut the threads easy..

Man I hate the hex drive ones they strip out very easy  you also can get the brand Pen type that you just drive in with a hammer, one hit and they are in place to stay.
OR 
the Pop Rivet type that work very well also,if you have a Pop Rivet tool.
Note the Pop Rivet type work very well in thin (small) place ,it will not split the wood out like the others will do easy.. 

Or
Riveting T-Nuts and Inserting Tool - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Power Drive Threaded Insert Tool - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Threaded Inserts - Rockler Woodworking Tools


========


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I like the home made one better. And I even think I can make it. Thanks.

KR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KR

If you made the home shop one ,note the nut that has been rounded off a little bit ,if you don't the hex nut will rip out the stock on the edge when you set them in place..and you want to set them flush with the stock or just a little below it other than that duck soup to make your own.. ,, from the cheap SOB 

=============



Kelly Rittgers said:


> I like the home made one better. And I even think I can make it. Thanks.
> 
> KR


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> I like the home made one better. And I even think I can make it. Thanks.
> 
> KR


+ 1 on the shop made one..... Doggone it Bj, about every third post ya make I see somethin I gotta add to my to-do list.... ya, it's up to about 6,000 now...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

hahahahha I will see what I can do to get it to 8,000  I do like to make jigs and make the job a bit easy-er and cheaper 


=========



jschaben said:


> + 1 on the shop made one..... Doggone it Bj, about every third post ya make I see somethin I gotta add to my to-do list.... ya, it's up to about 6,000 now...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Install tools, one shop made and one that you can buy (Rockler)
> This one is 1/4-20 but you can buy or make them in the any size you want a Allen cap screws works very well for the shop made one..
> 
> thread size 6-32 to 3/8-16
> ...


Bob, your insertion tool is ingenious like so many of your tools/jigs etc., however, please explain to a simple Aussie what you mean by " Man I hate the hex drive ones they strip out very easy " That certainly hasn't been MY experience and I've used heaps of them in my many cam jigs over the last few years. As for ease of fitting, no contest, the hex ones are so fast by hand or power driver. We have of course been over this ground in the past.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

" We have of course been over this ground in the past. "
Right On 

I have use that type in pine (softwoods) they are OK so so ,but when it comes to Hard Wood they just don't work for me..

The hex is just about 1/8" deep and they strip out very easy than it's real pain to get them out.. OR then it's hammer time to drive them in place and hope they hold.

But if you like them that's great 

=======




harrysin said:


> Bob, your insertion tool is ingenious like so many of your tools/jigs etc., however, please explain to a simple Aussie what you mean by " Man I hate the hex drive ones they strip out very easy " That certainly hasn't been MY experience and I've used heaps of them in my many cam jigs over the last few years. As for ease of fitting, no contest, the hex ones are so fast by hand or power driver. We have of course been over this ground in the past.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I have large screwdrivers that actually fit the slots in the brass inserts, so installation hasn't been a problem, particularly with a bit of beeswax in the outside threads.

I do like Bob's bolt solution, though.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

are these kind tough to install?

KR


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> are these kind tough to install?
> 
> KR


Nope. Drill a recess for the head with a Forstner bit, then drill the through hole sized for the shank of the insert. From there, it's simply hammered into place. That type of insert is, however, uni-directional.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> " We have of course been over this ground in the past. "
> Right On
> ...


The secret Bob, if that's what it is, is to drill the size hole stated by the maker. I'm sure you won't mind me being pedantic but the hex is deeper than 1/8" as shown. Actually I just wanted to show off my new high tech. calliper, recognise it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Very nice calliper  I wish I had one like that 

======



harrysin said:


> The secret Bob, if that's what it is, is to drill the size hole stated by the maker. I'm sure you won't mind me being pedantic but the hex is deeper than 1/8" as shown. Actually I just wanted to show off my new high tech. calliper, recognise it?


----------



## Applejack (Jan 27, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Install tools, one shop made and one that you can buy (Rockler)
> This one is 1/4-20 but you can buy or make them in the any size you want a Allen cap screws works very well for the shop made one..
> 
> thread size 6-32 to 3/8-16
> ...


I use a shop-made tool for the brass inserts, similar to the one ..... crash!! Whoops! 

"You are only allowed to post URLs once you have at least 10 posts."

Sorry about that!

-Don


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Very nice calliper  I wish I had one like that
> 
> ======


You should have the kind of friends like I'm fortunate to have!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

harrysin said:


> The secret Bob, if that's what it is, is to drill the size hole stated by the maker. I'm sure you won't mind me being pedantic but the hex is deeper than 1/8" as shown. Actually I just wanted to show off my new high tech. calliper, recognise it?


23/128 ?? strange dimension. :blink: I worked for 18 + years in the tool and die trade and never used ?/128. Anything smaller then ?/64 is not used, course we don't use fractions any how, everything is decimal.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"course we don't use fractions any how, everything is decimal." 

Unfortunately I have to do my best to ensure that the majority of members understand me. Australia is of course a metric country, thank goodness. In that particular post I was just showing off the triple reading calliper to the very kind member who sent it to me and refused to accept my Paypal payment.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I have question for you , do they sale/list lumber in the metric or the fractions ? in Australia...

i.e. 3/4" x 4' x 8' plywood/MDF and we all know it's not a true 3/4" thick..(.750)

========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I have question for you , do they sale/list lumber in the metric or the fractions ? in Australia...
> 
> ...


Simple Bob, 19mm x 2400mm x 4800mm simple, isn't it! In actual fact, even now, it isn't unusual for say a sheet of MDF to be marked 300mm wide (11 13/16") and actually measure 12'! which makes a jointer very necessary.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Actually Bob the sheets are still 8' x 4' x 3/4" sold as 2400 x 1200 x 19 mm and just to confuse it a little more measure 2440 x 1220 x 19 mm

Harold


----------

